

Ask YC: How to evaluate a potential ad network partner? - mig

Hi, I am in early stage discussions with a potential ad network partner. I would really appreciate if anyone could give me tips on what we should look for, the right questions to ask etc.
======
jyu
This is a poorly asked question. You don't give any details, and worse, I
don't really know what your situation is, or at least the number of visitors
your site gets. In addition, ad network partners are really dependent on the
type of traffic you're getting. Is your site a niche car site, or clothing, or
something easily monetizable, or are you getting traffic that more resembles
myspace?

Re-write your situation and question with more details, and I'm sure a bunch
of people can chime in with good advice.

------
ALee
Agree with Jyu. Reword the question. In general, you should evaluate the ad
network partner on whether they can drive revenue with your inventory,
especially with your type of audience. If your site has been around for a
while and you know the traffic you're getting, then shop the deal around and
inquire into other ad networks. At the very least, make sure it isn't
exclusive so you can rotate those ads out.

